# Vorteile von 144GHz nur Einbildung oder Trugschluss?



## Ampere (12. September 2018)

Hallo PCGHler,

bitte nicht gleich losschimpfen sondern sachlich bleiben, schließlich könnten hier Einige die viel investiert haben empfindlich angenervt werden .

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren einen Asus MG179Q gekauft. Ein teurer Spaß mit freilich guter (Bild-)Qualität. Ich war/bin sehr zufrieden.
Davor hatte ich einen BENQ 2240H. Als ich den neuen IPS-ler angeschlossen habe wurde es direkt feucht in der Hose. Eine Augenweide. <3

Alle sprechen davon, dass hohe Bildraten das Spielgefühl subjektiv steigern. Dann kommen Aussagen wie, "nie mehr 60Hz", "je mehr FPS desto besser" usw ans Licht.
Kurzum habe ich aber den Selbstversuch gemacht und einfach die FPS auf 60Hz 90Hz 120Hz 144Hz zum vergleich festgelegt. Gespielt wurde Day of Infamy, BF3, Cuisine Royal, BF1, WarThunder(Luft).

Ich persönlich kann nicht eindeutig sagen, dass hohe Frameraten einen Vorteil bringen, solange diese natürlich konstant sind. 
Der direkte A-B- Vergleich hatte weder Einfluss auf mein Spiel, noch konnte ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich schneller Reagieren konnte, noch, dass trotz allem das Bild leidet. (V-Sync aktiv)
144Hz und 60Hz erzeugen alle 6,9ms bzw alle 16,6ms ein neues Bild. Wahrscheinlich sind die knapp 10ms außerhalb des Wahrnemungsvermögens.

Vielmehr kommt es zu einem Effekt, den ich einfach einmal so beschreibe:
Man packt das Ding aus (ja wir reden immer noch  vom Monitor) und staunt über die Qualität und Verarbeitung. Beim ersten Einschalten dann der (Freuden-)Erguss. Farbraum, Bildruhe, Pixeldichte sind super und
man ist zufreieden. Darf auch bei einer Investition von 500€ nicht anders sein. Man ist geimpft von den Versprechen, dass die hohen Frameraten ultimativer Vortschritt sind und nur das alleine schon ein Kaufgrund ist.
So weit so gut. Ich habe bei einem Bekannten einen Bildschrim gesehen, den Iiyama XUB2792QSU, der im Grunde gleich zu meinem Monitor ausgestattet ist. Nur ist er laut Tests reaktionsträger. (ASUS und Iiyama)
Geschuldet ist es der höheren Latenz. Wir finden hier übrigens wieder die ca 10ms.

Bei 60Hz am Iiyama habe ich den Eindruck, dass der ASUS sich schneller anfühlt, obohl beide auf gleicher Framerate laufen. 90Hz bzw. mehr schafft der Monitor meinem Kumpels leider nicht. Overdrive wurde bei beiden Monitoren in mehreren vergleichbaren Konvigurationen verglichen. Da ich den PC meines Kumpels bei mir Daheim zusammengebaut habe war ein Direktvergleich der Monitore möglich. Einerseits zeigen die verschiedenen Frameraten 60,90,120,144Hz keinen wahrnehmbaren Unterschied für mich (subjektiv!!!). Und  zweitens zeigt der 60Hz-ASUS-vs-Iiyama- Vergleich, dass der ASUS Monitor fürs Auge besser "anfühlt". Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass der bessere Bildeindruck nur dem schnellerem Panel geschuldet ist. 
Viele die sich zB einen Asus MG179Q  kaufen steigen wohl einige Klassen in der Panelgüte auf, so wie ich damals. Man mach schnell die hohen Bildraten für den schnelleren Eindruck des Bilder verantwortlich. Dabei ist es aber meiner Meinung nach alleine die Güte des Panels, die den gesamten Eindruck erhöht und das Shooter-Gefühl verbessert.

Alles nur Hype? Soll ich zum Augenazt? Kann das wer bestätigen? Was ist eure Meinung dazu? (steinigt mich )


----------



## HisN (12. September 2018)

So verschieden sind Menschen.
Ich hab mich schon vor 10 Jahren von FHD verabschieded und bin vor 3 Jahren zu 4K gewechselt.
Bildqualität durch Auflösung und verbautes Panel. Ich kann nicht verstehen warum man sich heute noch FHD kauft und irgendwas von "toll" erzählt.
Ganz abgesehen von 60 oder 144 oder sogar 240Hz. Jeders "mehr" an Geschwindigkeit bedeutet fast immer ein "weniger" an Bildqualität, über die Du Dich so ergossen hast 
Ich hab das dumme Gefühl, das Du eventuell was verpasst


----------



## azzih (12. September 2018)

144 Hz hängt halt auch stark vom Spiel ab und wie konstant die Framerate ist. Bei schnellen Shootern wie CS und PUBG finde ich den Unterschied zu 60Hz schon enorm, auf 60 hz wirken beide Spiele selbst mit hohen Frameraten irgendwie unflüssig und abgehackt. 
In andern Spielen dagegen sieht man wohl sehr wenig, auch wenn einem natürlich immer der direkte Vergleich fehlt.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. September 2018)

Es stimmt schon. Die Framerate bzw Bildfrequenz ist nur _ein_ Faktor dafür, was sich fürs Auge besser anfühlt. Was bringt dir eine hohe Framerate, wenn die Farbqualität Grütze ist - oder eben umgekehrt. Zum Glück gibt es mit WQHD @ 144 Hz eben einen guten Kompromiss aus Stand- und Bewegtbildqualität bieten, wie ich immer sage.

Jedes Auge nimmt Frameraten unterschiedlich wahr, deswegen sollst du weder zum Augenarzt, noch ist es ein Hype. Es ist schlicht subjektiv. Es gibt verschiedene Demos, die das auch gut darstellen - z. B. das hier: https://frames-per-second.appspot.com Sehen kann den Unterschied jeder, aber toll finden halt nicht unbedingt. Egal in wie vielen Thread-Seiten die Diskussion hier nun wieder ausarten wird...


----------



## H_Hamburg (12. September 2018)

Ich habe zuerst einen 60Hz und einenn 165Hz TFT.
Den 105Hz Unterschied ist für mich spührbar, besonders bei Rennspielen oder Shootern, auch anders Genres mit schnellen Szenen. Witcher oder Tomb Raider gehen mit 60FPS, aber bei z.B. CoD oder BF kann ich nicht mehr auf 60Hz zocken (daher kommt für mich 4k auch nur bedingt bei Single Player Spielen am TV in Frage).


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2018)

Irgendwie schmeißt du viel zusammen.
Hast du bei 60,100,120,144fps auch jeweils 60,100,120,144Hz gehabt, oder lief dein Monitor immer mit 144Hz und unterschiedlichen fps?


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2018)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten einen 27“ fullhd 144hz von aoc gekauft. Der Vorteil ggü 4k Displays ist der das man hier 144hz zum günstigen Preis bekommt, es gibt zwar mitlerweile auch 4k mit 144hz aber die Preise sind schon sehr hoch.  Nochdazu braucht es entsprechende Hardware um nicht alles auf niedrig zu spielen. Der Vorteil bei meinem Display ist das man sehr gut mit downsampling in wqhd spielen kann mit 144hz.


----------



## H_Hamburg (12. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> es gibt zwar mitlerweile auch 4k mit 144hz aber die Preise sind schon sehr hoch.


Ist hier tatsächlich 4k (4096x2160px) wie z.B. am TV gemeint oder UWQHD (3440x1440px)?
Das wäre ja fast an mir vorbei gegangen 

Bekannt sind mir 4k UHD (3840x2160):
Monitore mit Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Maximale Signalfrequenz (vertikal): ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bongripper666 (14. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> So verschieden sind Menschen.
> Ich hab mich schon vor 10 Jahren von FHD verabschieded und bin vor 3 Jahren zu 4K gewechselt.
> Bildqualität durch Auflösung und verbautes Panel. Ich kann nicht verstehen warum man sich heute noch FHD kauft und irgendwas von "toll" erzählt.
> Ganz abgesehen von 60 oder 144 oder sogar 240Hz. Jeders "mehr" an Geschwindigkeit bedeutet fast immer ein "weniger" an Bildqualität, über die Du Dich so ergossen hast
> Ich hab das dumme Gefühl, das Du eventuell was verpasst


d.h. für dich ist die konstante Bildqualität am wichtigsten? Du spielst also alles in 4k@60Hz oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Mich interessiert das im Besonderen, weil ich gerne immer alles auf "Ultra" spiele und eventuell bald ein Monitor-Upgrade bei mir ansteht. Die Auswahl wird automatisch größer, wenn man Sync haben will, aber halt auch mit 60Hz auskommen würde.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. September 2018)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das im Besonderen, weil ich gerne immer alles auf "Ultra" spiele



Du hast aber viel Geld. So 6000€+ wird das ganze wohl kosten, wenn man 2 Titan V nimmt. Diese sind nur wahrscheinlich immernoch zu langsam. Vielleicht sind ja 2 RTX 2080TI ausreichend. Allerdings wäre für so ein Vorhaben eine RTX 8000 am besten. Diese hat dann auch genügend VRAM.

HisN bringt immer gerne das Titan Xp Beispiel. Diese 1300€ Karte kann man locker auf unter 20 fps in 1080p bringen, in manchen Spielen kann man diese auch unter 10 fps in 720p bringen....mit Ultra Einstellungen.

Kannst dir ja deinen Monitor auf 240p stellen. Vielleicht schaffst du dann mit Ultra Einstellungen die 60 fps


----------



## Bongripper666 (14. September 2018)

Völlig am Thema vorbei. Du gehst von den üblichen Voraussetzungen aus. Ich spiele keine AAA-Titel, daher ist die GPU erstmal zweitrangig, auch mit Ultra Einstellungen. Mir geht es rein um seine Erfahrungen zum Thema 4k, Bildqualität und Bildwiederholfrequenzen.
Wenn ich in HdRO in 2560x1440 die Grafikeinstellungen maximiere, lacht meine GTX1070 mich mit dreistelligen Fps aus. In 4k dürften das dann immer noch 60+Fps sein und deswegen auch die Frage an HisN.


----------



## HisN (14. September 2018)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> d.h. für dich ist die konstante Bildqualität am wichtigsten? Du spielst also alles in 4k@60Hz oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Mich interessiert das im Besonderen, weil ich gerne immer alles auf "Ultra" spiele und eventuell bald ein Monitor-Upgrade bei mir ansteht.



Ich spiele tatsächlich alles in 4K@60hz.

Und da mit "alles Ultra" bescheisst Du Dich bestimmt schon in FHD ein bisschen selbst? Eventuell?

Ich nehme mal mein wohlbekanntes GTA5-Beispiel.
Es gibt in GTA5 kein "Ultra-Preset", also stelle ich jeden Regler, den ich finden kann, auf ganz rechts.
Und schon bin ich bei 20 FPS in FHD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benutze zwei Regler (Auflösung und Anti-Aliasing) und schon bin ich bei 100 FPS in UHD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich glaube das High@4K besser aussieht als Ultra@WQHD ...

Im allerschlimmsten Notfall zocke ich unskaliert mit Balken in 3820x1648. Aber das scheint für 99% der Gamer das absolute Nogo zu sein^^

Versuch mal Dein HDRO mit DSR in 4K. Eventuell bekommst Du da einen kleinen Eindruck wo Deine FPS landen. HDRO hab ich auch ne Zeitlang gezockt .. in 4K ... hab ich davon noch einen Screen?  *such*


----------



## Starlord77 (14. September 2018)

mit dem richtigen System kann man die Unterschiede sehen. Zwischen 144 Hz und 240 Hz gibt es aber eigentlich weniger Unterschiede. Kommt auf das Spiel an.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. September 2018)

Tatsächlich sind 144Hz gut sichtbar mit weniger schlieren behaftet, dazu ca 100fps und das Bild sieht etwas hackelfreier aus. Noch etwas Auflösung so ab WQHD und dann wenn nötig die Einstellungen im Menü anpassen. Zusätzlich ist eine Downsampling Auflösung in WQHD o. UHD natürlich schwer mit den real am Monitor vorhandenen und gezeigten Bildpunken zu vergleichen.
Das Bild Meines/Dieses FHD Monitors mit Downsampling=UHD ist kein Vergleich mit meinem hübschen UHD Display^^. Und das nicht wegen den Farben und Kontrasten^^
Am Ende ist es einfach immer sehr stark von den Gewohnheiten des User, denn gewünschten Vorlieben, und ein wenig der Technisch und Finanziellen gegebenheiten abhängig.


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2018)

144Hz haben aber nichts mit weniger Schlieren zu tun, die werden durch eine kurze Reaktionszeit weniger.


----------



## 0ssi (15. September 2018)

Ampere schrieb:


> Kurzum habe ich aber den Selbstversuch gemacht und einfach die FPS auf 60Hz 90Hz 120Hz 144Hz zum vergleich festgelegt. Gespielt wurde Day of Infamy, BF3, Cuisine Royal, BF1, WarThunder(Luft).


Womit hast du denn die FPS/Hz "festgelegt" ?


----------



## Acoustico (15. September 2018)

Also für mich sind zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz Welten. Dafür brauche ich nicht mal ein Spiel starten. Alleine meine Maus auf dem Desktop, das Scrollen auf Webseiten oder das verschieben von Fenstern ist so viel flüssiger und angenehmer. Auch das Arbeiten in Illustrator oder Photoshop ist enorm flüssiger. Man muss sich einfach mal zwei verschiedene Monitore gleichzeitig nebeneinander setzen und ein Fenster von einem Monitor zum anderen schieben. Ich glaube diesen Unterschied bemerkt direkt jeder. Auch, wenn jeder Mensch eine andere Wahrnehmung hat. Dagegen sieht es z.B. in Shootern schon etwas anders aus. Wenn ich meine Oma ans PC setze und ihr meinen Mauszeiger auf dem Desktop zeige, den Unterschied erkennt sie sofort. In Overwatch z.B. erkennt sie diesen nicht mehr. Ich denke dort bemerken es mehr die "erfahrenen" Spieler. 

Es kommt halt auch wirklich drauf an, was man gerne spielen möchte. Overwatch, CS:GO etc. in Competitive spiele ich immer auf 144Hz. Dort ist mir die Grafik nicht wichtig, ich will gewinnen und gut performen. Dort sind 144Hz auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil gegenüber Leute, die nur 60Hz benutzen. Spiele ich aber lieber Fifa, Assassin's Creed, Tomb Raider etc. spiele ich auf meinem Fernseher mit 4k UHD und 60Hz. Die Grafik ist dort extrem besser als in Full HD (oder WQHD wie mein Monitor) und es macht richtig Spaß die Umgebung zu genießen. Auch empfinde ich es bei diesen Spielen absolut als flüssig genug. Spiele ich dann aber Overwatch auf 60Hz kommt es mir vor als würde das Spiel enorm ruckeln, weil ich dort die 144Hz gewohnt bin.


----------



## Donner123 (15. September 2018)

Ich hatte langezeit einen ganz normalen FullHD 60 Hz Monitor, hatte keine wirkliche Vorstellung, wie 144 Hz aussehen würden. Bis ich den Asus PG278QR gekauft habe, der sogar bis 165 Hz geht. Der Unterschied war für mich gewaltig. Genau wie Acoustico es beschrieben hat, Maus, Scrollen, Fenster verschieben usw ist alleine schon solch ein Monitor wert meiner Meinung nach. Auch in Rocket League ein gewaltiger unterschied. 60 Hz nehme ich seitdem in RL nurnoch als ruckeln wahr.


----------



## Bongripper666 (16. September 2018)

@HisN
Und welchen Monitor setzt du ein?


----------



## HisN (16. September 2018)

Wird leider nicht mehr gebaut und ist 99% der Gamer "zu groß".
Philips BDM4065UC
VA-Panel mit einem gemessenen Kontrast von 5000:1 und ohne BLB^^
Is halt keine Rakete.


----------



## Bongripper666 (16. September 2018)

Ok, bei mir ist bei 34" Feierabend. Danach müsste ich meinen PC Bereich umbauen und würde dann wahrscheinlich immer noch zu nah dran sitzen. Hat der kein BLB aus besonderen Gründen oder nur ein gutes Fertigungsmodell erwischt?


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2018)

VA hat wenig Probleme mit blb und es ist nicht so auffällig wie bei IPS.


----------



## Bongripper666 (16. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wird leider nicht mehr gebaut und ist 99% der Gamer "zu groß".
> Philips BDM4065UC
> VA-Panel mit einem gemessenen Kontrast von 5000:1 und ohne BLB^^
> Is halt keine Rakete.


Und das der nur 60Hz hat und gleichzeitig keine Synctechnologie stört dich beim Spielen nicht?
Mir scheint es, dass ich endlich mal Jemanden gefunden habe, den diese 60Hz beim Spielen auch überhaupt nicht stören. Mein aktueller Monitor (Samsung S32D850T, MVA Panel) hat auch nur 60Hz und kein Sync, aber es stört mich auch nicht beim Spielen. So etwas wie CS:GO etc. spiele ich eh nicht. Ich würde nur gerne ein Modell mit höherer Auflösung und ähnlich perfektem Bild (Kontrast >=3000, BLB nahe 0 etc.) in 32" oder 34" und dann halt 4k Auflösung. Da gibt es durchaus Modelle, mit GSync aber derzeit nur einen einzigen und der hat ein IPS Panel. Allerdings bin ich ob aller Hohelieder auf Sync nicht sicher, ob ich das überhaupt benötige, wenn ich jetzt schon mit 60Hz und ohne Sync keine störenden Bildeffekte wie Tearing etc. wahrnehme. Ich könnte natürlich noch  warten, bis es z.B. mit Mini-LED die ersten 4k VA Panel mit Sync gibt, aber die können noch länger dauern. Vor allem bezahlbar. Selbst wenn der Monitor 800-1000€ kosten darf. Bei der Nutzungsdauer ist es mir das wert.


----------



## 0ssi (17. September 2018)

Trotzdem ergibt 60Hz keinen Sinn wenn man mehr als 60FPS hat also warum Lebenszeit vor einem Flaschenhals verschwenden nur weil damals die Technik noch nicht mehr her gab !?
Spiele bestehen aus Bewegung und die sollte man so flüssig wie möglich genießen aber bezüglich der Bildsynchronisation hast du Recht weil je weniger Hz desto störender das Tearing.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2018)

Ich habe auch einen 144hz mit Freesync und finde alles schön butterweich und flüssig.  Kein Tearing.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (26. September 2018)

Also irgendwie scheint es mir so, als vermischt der Threadersteller hier einige Grundlagen. FPS ist nicht gleich Hz, weiterhin zockt man, wenn man denn 144Hz nutzen kann, natürlich ohne Vsync. Selbst G-sync und Free-sync können bei FPS Zahlen ab rund 120, bestenfalls natürlich 144 oder höher ignoriert werden. Das beschert nur wieder unnötigen Inputlag.

Wenn man jetzt natürlich GTA V oder Witcher im Storymodus spielt würde ich allerdings auch wieder mit Sync spielen dafür die Grafik ggf hochschrauben, hier kommts ja nicht auf das letzte bisschen Reaktionszeit an.

Edit, die 144Ghz im Threadtitel erzeugen natürlich noch mehr Verwirrung


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (26. September 2018)

Neulich hat's mir den Monitor in der Systemsteuerung warum auch immer nach einer Treiberinstallation auf 60 Hz gesetzt. Ich dachte meine GraKa ist kaputt


----------



## RazOr #2Low (26. September 2018)

Ja, dass man den Sprung (gerade) von 60 auf 144Hz nicht merkt, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen  Von 144Hz auf 240Hz würde mich mal interessieren, das merkt man bestimmt weniger als den von 60 auf 144Hz.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. September 2018)

Der Sprung von 144 auf 240 Hz ist schon geringer, wenn auch von jedem sichtbar, meine ich. Das ist ja auch unumstritten. Die Glaubenkriegsfrage dreht sich ja um die subjektiv empfundene Geilheit.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (26. September 2018)

Hast du das schon selber testen können? Ich kenne bislang nur 120, 144 und 180Hz (vom Asus PG248Q). Ich überlege aktuell schon, mal eines der 240Hz Geräte zu testen. Ich spiele sowieso nur Rainbow Six und CS, da sollte das mit den FPS eigentlich hinhauen. Würde es dann wie vorher auch handhaben, einfach 240Hz laufen lassen, kein Sync, kein Framelimiter. Ist dann halt nur fraglich, ob ich bei 150 FPS bei 240Hz nen schlechteres Feeling habe als bei 144 FPS und 144Hz z.B. 

Wenn ich jetzt bei 144Hz wiederum nur 80 FPS habe, merkt man dies ja schon deutlich, daher erhoffe ich mir quasi, dass dies bei nem FPS Einbruch, der immer noch über rund 140 FPS liegt, nicht so zu tragen kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. September 2018)

Ja, hab das mit dem ersten 240er schon in jeder erdenklichen FPS-Hz-Kombi bis zum (tatsächlichen) Erbrechen getestet. Ich finde, wenn du hauptsächlich Shooter zockst und keinen Allrounder-Monitor brauchst, nimm einen mit 240 Hz.

Aber wie gesagt ist das höchst subjektiv und du wirst nicht drum rum kommen, das selbst zu testen, um es für dich zu entscheiden. An sich lohnen sich IMMER 240 Hz, egal ob 240, 120 oder 80 FPS. 

Bei genügsamen Shootern wie CS haben ich zum Zocken halt immer ein Framelimit genutzt. Einfach deswegen, weil es faktisch kaum Unterschied zwischen 235 und 300 FPS macht und ich mir eingeredet hab, damit meine GPU zu schonen.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (26. September 2018)

Cool, danke dir für den Bericht. Wie wars mit der Bildqualität? Mein PG248Q damals war zwar mit 180Hz (OC) beworben, aber sobald man die OC Funktion von 144Hz auf 180Hz angemacht hat, ist das Bild zwar heller geworden, hat aber auch stark an Kontrast verloren.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> An sich lohnen sich IMMER 240 Hz, egal ob 240, 120 oder 80 FPS.


Aber wie ist dann mit "Tearing"? Wenn die nicht synchron sind?


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2018)

Du hast 240Hz, also alle 4,166ms einen neuen Bildaufbau.
Tearing wird dadurch wesentlich weniger wahrnehmbar als zB bei 60Hz.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

Hmm, ok. Dann machen Freesync und G-Sync bei 240Hz keinen Sinn?


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2018)

Kommt auf den jeweiligen Nutzer drauf.
Mir reichen auch 144Hz ohne jegliches Sync, wobei ich halt auch versuche im Bereich 80-100fps+ zu bleiben.
40fps zB sind für mich mit Gsync noch schlimmer gewesen als ohne Sync.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wie ist dann mit "Tearing"? Wenn die nicht synchron sind?



Je höher die Fps, umso kürzer (Länge) sind die Bildrisse.
Je höher die Hz, umso kürzer (Dauer) sind sie sichtbar.

Idealerweise ist beides hoch. Ab 200 Fps & Hz ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr störend bzw. kaum wahrnehmbar.

Da ein Otto Normalgamer aber nicht unbedingt immer in jedem Spiel dreistellige Frameraten hat und oft ein Kompromiss hin zur Bildqualität bzgl. Auflösung, Grafikdetails etc. stattfindet, kann sich auch Free-/G-Sync bei einem 240er Monitor lohnen.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (26. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast 240Hz, also alle 4,166ms einen neuen Bildaufbau.
> Tearing wird dadurch wesentlich weniger wahrnehmbar als zB bei 60Hz.




genau das ist es auch denke ich, es ist einfach so verdammt schnell, dass es einfach gar nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt. Ich hab ja selbst bei 144Hz G-sync off gehabt wenn ich entsprechende FPS halten konnte und da war kein Tearing. Problem ist da wirklich nur die entsprechende Rohleistung um die Spiele so schnell laufen zu lassen. Ist aber gerade in CSGO absolut kein Problem.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. September 2018)

Also ich kaufe mir nie mehr einen Monitor mit < 140Hz!
Ahja, G-Sync ist auch Pflicht!


----------



## HagenStein87 (27. September 2018)

Alles ist nunmal subjektiv....mache sehen kein Unterschied zwischen 30 FPS und 60 FPS .
Bei Kingdom Come hab ich statt 1440p Mal 1080p eingestellt ... Und ja ich finde die erreichten über 100hz/FPS angenehmer und Spaß bringenden als 1440p und 60hz/FPS .... Bei pixelgenauen Darstellung kein Problem...

und der Aufpreis für Gsync ist es mir allemal Wert, das lästige Thema Bildreißer etc loszuwerden....der Aufpreis war in meinen Fall 60€...


----------



## Lockeye (27. September 2018)

Screen Tearing ist ab einer bestimmten Bildwiederholrate augenscheinlich irrelevant.

Ich nutze für Counter Strike den Benq XL2540 mit 240Hz, in Lowfps Situationen (2- 3 Smokes + Molotov) merke ich kein Tearing (bei ~ 180 - 220Fps).
Auch bei der Open Beta für Battlefield V (150- 180 Fps) sind mir keinerlei Bild-Abrisse aufgefallen.

Bei Shootern würde ich immer einen Monitor mit einer hohen Frequenz zu Lasten der Auflösung nehmen, bestenfalls natürlich beides (z.B. 1440p @ ≥144Hz).


----------



## HagenStein87 (27. September 2018)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Screen Tearing ist ab einer bestimmten Bildwiederholrate augenscheinlich irrelevant.
> 
> Ich nutze für Counter Strike den Benq XL2540 mit 240Hz, in Lowfps Situationen (2- 3 Smokes + Molotov) merke ich kein Tearing (bei ~ 180 - 220Fps).
> Auch bei der Open Beta für Battlefield V (150- 180 Fps) sind mir keinerlei Bild-Abrisse aufgefallen.
> ...


Stimme ich zu....aber bei BF V hatte ich keine solch FPS ..wie hast du das gemacht? ^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. September 2018)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Stimme ich zu....aber bei BF V hatte ich keine solch FPS ..wie hast du das gemacht? ^^



Er hat vermutlich die höchsten Fps Werte genommen und die ganzen fps drops vergessen.


----------



## Lockeye (27. September 2018)

Hatte meine BF1 Settings übernommen, 

1080p, Mix aus Low- Medium , einzig Mesh-Quality auf Ultra, AA auf erster Stufe. 

Bei mir gilt in Onlineshootern, FPS > Graphics 



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Er hat vermutlich die höchsten Fps Werte genommen und die ganzen fps drops vergessen.



Nope, das Game lief bei mir ziemlich stabil,

 klar hatte ich keine 150 Frames in belebten Situationen mit sehr vielen Effekten, im Durchschnitt (~70% der Zeit) allerdings schon.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. September 2018)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Hatte meine BF1 Settings übernommen,
> 
> 1080p, Mix aus Low- Medium , einzig Mesh-Quality auf Ultra, AA auf erster Stufe.
> 
> Bei mir gilt in Onlineshootern, FPS > Graphics



Also Pixelbrei...Ich könnte so nicht spielen, dann würde ich ja nichts mehr erkennen.


----------



## Acoustico (27. September 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Also Pixelbrei...Ich könnte so nicht spielen, dann würde ich ja nichts mehr erkennen.



Naja, nichts erkennen ist glaube ich der falsche Ausdruck. Je niedriger die Settings sind, umso mehr erkennt man ja eigentlich die Gegner bzw. nimmt von der Umwelt weniger wahr. Deswegen spielen ja die meisten "Profis" mit weniger Details und niedriger Auflösung. Je mehr FPS umso besser, je weniger grafischen Details umso bessere Sicht auf die gegnerischen Spieler. In CS GO spielt man sogar mit gestreckter Auflösung damit die Köpfe breiter sind.  

Aber ich stimme dir zu, solange man mit dem Spiel kein Geld verdient macht es nicht wirklich Spaß wenn man alles reduziert.


----------



## Lockeye (27. September 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Also Pixelbrei...Ich könnte so nicht spielen, dann würde ich ja nichts mehr erkennen.



"Pixelbrei" entsteht durch eine nach unten skalierte Auflösung bzw. nicht vorhandenes AntiAliasing.
Du meinst wohl augenscheinlich zu niedrige Details und verwaschene Texturen, ein Battlefield schaut mit den "richtig" gewählten Settings auch auf niedrigeren Settings noch gut aus.

Wer unbedingt meint er müsse Ultra-Details wählen welche in schnellen Feuergefechten absolut untergehen kann das ja gerne tun.



Acoustico schrieb:


> Naja, nichts erkennen ist glaube ich der falsche Ausdruck. Je niedriger die Settings sind, umso mehr erkennt man ja eigentlich die Gegner bzw. nimmt von der Umwelt weniger wahr. Deswegen spielen ja die meisten "Profis" mit weniger Details und niedriger Auflösung. Je mehr FPS umso besser, je weniger grafischen Details umso bessere Sicht auf die gegnerischen Spieler. In CS GO spielt man sogar mit gestreckter Auflösung damit die Köpfe breiter sind.
> 
> Aber ich stimme dir zu, solange man mit dem Spiel kein Geld verdient macht es nicht wirklich Spaß wenn man alles reduziert.



Nicht nur Profis, gute Settings machen beispielsweise bei Counterstrike schon ab LE- LEM Sinn (Wenn man unbedingt nach MM-Ranking sortieren will). 
Bezahlt wird hier keiner, den kleinen/mittleren Vorteil wollen aber die meisten Spieler in dieser Skillregion nicht missen.


----------



## HagenStein87 (27. September 2018)

Ich versteh den Mix aus Low, medium und dieses unnütze ultra nicht  mach auf high und du hast mehr FPS und siehst kein Unterschied...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. September 2018)

Ich behaupte mal, dass ein Profi mit 100fps genauso gut trifft wie einer mit 240fps. Nur dass der mit 100fps mehr im Spiel ist, da das ganze nicht so verwaschen und unecht wirkt.


----------



## Acoustico (28. September 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass ein Profi mit 100fps genauso gut trifft wie einer mit 240fps.



Auf gar keinen Fall...das sind je nach Spiel teilweise Welten.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2018)

Da kommt es wohl auf jede ms Reaktionszeit an welche einen Vorteile verschaffen können.
Klar ein schlechter Spieler wird dadurch nicht besser. Aber zwei gute Spieler mit ungefähr gleichen Skills, da macht das wohl was aus.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (28. September 2018)

Direkt besser machen hohe Hz Zahlen und Co einen wohl nicht, aber sie helfen definitiv auf dem eigenen Weg besser zu werden.


----------

